# Back when ...



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

In the 80's when plastics really came on line, there was a fitting. For better use I'm going to call it a rain shield ... It was an inverted cone shape came in ABS & PVC, as roof flanges still had a ring of lead to caulk tight you could not caulk tight against plastic, so the inverted cone could be dropped over the vent and glued to the pipe thereby shielding the caulk joint against rain water leaking in. Oaty did not yet invent the rubber insert type of flange. Another use I found for them was when you had to trim out a pipe exiting a side wall through siding. 
As the cone is no longer made I needed to trim out a sump pump discharge line. I took a 2X1.5 bushing, with a dremel tool I removed the plastic stop -- slit the bushing top to bottom and slid it over the 1.5" a couple drops of PVC cement glued in in place, then glued on a mip adpt to take a roll out hose in heavy rain connditions. The wall [penitration] looked good no smeary caulk or trowel marks.

Take a look


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice


----------

